# Hokkaido, Japan in February 2015



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

i believe this is like the 6th season we're heading out to Japan.
Last season was insane with 50+ on the trip!
come with us! 

NYT SNOW


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

NYTSNOW said:


> i believe this is like the 6th season we're heading out to Japan.
> Last season was insane with 50+ on the trip!
> come with us!
> 
> ...


3000 dollars for 7 days? What a rip off. Why anyone would take up this "deal" is beyond me.


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

Bamfboardman said:


> 3000 dollars for 7 days? What a rip off. Why anyone would take up this "deal" is beyond me.


that's including roundtrip flights from NYC. obviously it'll be lower than that if you're closer to the pacific. there's no packages out there that are even close to these rates, guaranteed.


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

EVO has a pretty good package, but they go to Hakuba which is the main island.
evoTrip Japan | evo

Hokkaido is the northern most island of Japan which requires a connecting flight once you get to Japan. not to mention Hokkaido has hands down the best snow in the world. Do the math.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

NYTSNOW said:


> EVO has a pretty good package, but they go to Hakuba which is the main island.
> evoTrip Japan | evo
> 
> Hokkaido is the northern most island of Japan which requires a connecting flight once you get to Japan. not to mention Hokkaido has hands down the best snow in the world. Do the math.


Hakuba still requires transfer costs as well????? 

Not to mention there's an abundance of quality snow on the main island of Honshu!!!!!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 15, 2013)

it's not a bad deal from the east coast
i tried to figure out a nisqko trip on my own last year and it was $1800 just for the air fare.
plus if you don't know what you're doing or have any available bros to split the cost the housing situation is daunting


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

tortoise said:


> it's not a bad deal from the east coast
> i tried to figure out a nisqko trip on my own last year and it was $1800 just for the air fare.
> plus if you don't know what you're doing or have any available bros to split the cost the housing situation is daunting


this trip includes accommodation at the luxury tower at rusutsu, shuttle transfers for every stop on trip, buffet, niseko accommodation, etc etc. you pretty much can relax and kick your feet back and dive into the pow when you sign up. no work necessary. NYT SNOW is not making money off this trip at all. hence the "not a bad deal" situation here.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

NYTSNOW said:


> this trip includes accommodation at the luxury tower at rusutsu, shuttle transfers for every stop on trip, buffet, niseko accommodation, etc etc. you pretty much can relax and kick your feet back and dive into the pow when you sign up. no work necessary. *NYT SNOW is not making money off this trip at all.* hence the "not a bad deal" situation here.


Sorry but I just have to ask, do you do this voluntarily?????


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Probably gets a free trip out of it, which is pretty standard for these types of things.

$3000 doesn't seem that out of whack either. I'm $2000 into my trip so far for airfare & lodging (though I'll be in a condo/apt in Niseko for 9 days) from Portland. Figure $5-600 for lift tickets and it's not too far from 3k. Plus, we got a screaming deal on airfare, $1100 r/t. Almost everything else was $1600-1800.


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Sorry but I just have to ask, do you do this voluntarily?????


sorta? we work with companies in japan for marketing and strategy.


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

highme said:


> Probably gets a free trip out of it, which is pretty standard for these types of things.
> 
> $3000 doesn't seem that out of whack either. I'm $2000 into my trip so far for airfare & lodging (though I'll be in a condo/apt in Niseko for 9 days) from Portland. Figure $5-600 for lift tickets and it's not too far from 3k. Plus, we got a screaming deal on airfare, $1100 r/t. Almost everything else was $1600-1800.


1100 is def a deal. its usually $1900-$2100 from our departure (NYC).


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

You guys are gettin around ¥119 to the USD at the moment though, so that should get you some decent deals on both air and accomodation!!!!!

It's usually around parity for you guys yeah?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Plus highme, you'll easily get lift tickets for under that $500!!!!!

If you haven't yet, look at the deals you can get from Whiteliner Goodsports with their Bus and Ticket (Chitose Airport to Niseko), then add on the rest from Noseko United as you go!!!!! * If I remember you're also gonna go to Rusutsu for a day or so, so maybe worth just buyin tickets on a daily basis according to weather etc?????

Ohhhh, and make sure ya get the United Pass, and not just the Grand Hirafu pass, as this will give you access to the whole mountain!!!!!

http://www.niseko.ne.jp/en/lift/

http://www.goodsports.co.jp/white_eng/ski-bus/special/


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

The exchange rate is definitely nice right now. Unfortunately we paid our lodging a couple of months back when it wasn't as good.

I was just guesstimating lift tickets. It look about $50-60 per day for 8-9 days for us.

Bus is already sorted, and I've spent countless hours looking at different ticket packages, guided tours etc. Ready to get on the plane. Just 5 days of work to get through.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Plus highme, you'll easily get lift tickets for under that $500!!!!!
> 
> If you haven't yet, look at the deals you can get from Whiteliner Goodsports with their Bus and Ticket (Chitose Airport to Niseko), then add on the rest from Noseko United as you go!!!!! * If I remember you're also gonna go to Rusutsu for a day or so, so maybe worth just buyin tickets on a daily basis according to weather etc?????
> 
> ...


So Mizu,..? I'm guessing with all the info you have on this subject, that unlike most of us folks here in "Murica!"  Japan is pretty much _"The"_ common Big resort trip for you "Shellbacks?" All you down-under types seem to talk about a lot of pretty regular trips to JaPOW, No? :shrug:




…When I was in the Navy, _Shellbacks_ is what we called the the guys who did a float that went below the equator! (I wanted to be careful to explain that in case "shellback" had some other strange Aussie Insult meaning to it I wasn't aware of!) lol!


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> So Mizu,..? I'm guessing with all the info you have on this subject, that unlike most of us folks here in "Murica!"  Japan is pretty much _"The"_ common Big resort trip for you "Shellbacks?" All you down-under types seem to talk about a lot of pretty regular trips to JaPOW, No? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aussies def have it good with their visits to japan.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They save money so they can throw some more shrimps on the barbie.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> So Mizu,..? I'm guessing with all the info you have on this subject, that unlike most of us folks here in "Murica!"  Japan is pretty much _"The"_ common Big resort trip for you "Shellbacks?" All you down-under types seem to talk about a lot of pretty regular trips to JaPOW, No? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaaaa, nah "Shellback" hasn't got any derogatory meanin round these parts!!!!! "Mattress Back" however!!!!!

Back in the day, Aussies used to track mostly to Canada or Europe for a snow fix in our summer, and also to get a taste of bigger mountains and better snow!!!!!

But then came the "discovery" of Japan and its awesome snow, and unreal culture, mixed in with amazin food, and friendly natives!!!!!

It's around 10 hours to get to Tokyo from the eastern seaboard of our mainland, and the time zone is only 2 hours out durin our summer, so with the lack of jet lag, easier transits, and all of the other good stuff, there's a big trend for us down underlings to travel to the land of the falling snow!!!!!

Plus with around 600 resorts, it's a virtual playground that will go on for ever!!!!!

If there's one place to travel to get some of the good stuff, it's definitly Japan!!!!!

Although I'm yet to visit you guys in states too, and that's definitly on my bucket list!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> They save money so they can throw some more shrimps on the barbie.


Prawns grow on trees over here!!!!! :happy:


----------



## tortoise (Feb 15, 2013)

all the lifties at mammoth used to be australian

now i guess they go to japan instead?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

tortoise said:


> all the lifties at mammoth used to be australian
> 
> now i guess they go to japan instead?


Oddly enough, I think it's pretty hard for Gaijin to get jobs Workin as a lifty?????

There's a few that work in the hospitality side of things, and a handful work as guides etc, but they're mainly for non Japanese owned businesses!!!!! 

Don't think this is a product of dislike for this to happen, but more of a loyalty from the people that already work in these areas and in that industry????? As an uneducated guess!!!!!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

How about the fact that to be a lifty is possibly dangerous work, with a fair bit of responsibility involved (Someone getting stuck under a chair etc). And since, even in Niseko, the majority of customers will be Japanese, you would need to be pretty confident in your Japanese speaking abilities to be able to do a lifty job. 

I'm guessing that most of the reason is that none of the guys who come in to shred the pow have the required language level to do that job

Hospitality/Convenience worker jobs seem to have a very low requirement for Japanese ability, as i have sometimes resorted to speaking English when Japanese doesnt seem to get through


----------



## tortoise (Feb 15, 2013)

its hard for a gaijin to get a job doing anything in Japan

their economy has been in a recession for 20 years


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Not specific to foreigners here; Japanese people struggle to get jobs too. At least foreigners can use their native language to get teaching jobs.


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

tortoise said:


> their economy has been in a recession for 20 years


that's whats always in the news. the country is doing just fine, better than ever if anything.


----------

